# Alaskan Lynx Hunt with Loren Reese from Reese Outdoors.....



## El Gato Loco

How cool is this....


----------



## On a call

Very cool footage.

Very nice cat !

Sweet


----------



## showmeyote

I saw that some where the other day, I would absolutely love to go on a hunt like that! I think I have a new dream hunt!


----------



## On a call

Hey Yote...Head to Ak...it is awesome !!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Everything is bigger in Alaska! (loved that line!)


----------



## youngdon

I love the looks of Bobcats but Lynx have them beat. Great footage thanks for posting.


----------



## showmeyote

Found this on another forum, very cool!!!!!
"In 1938, a blue lynx pelt was donated to the US National Museum by Mrs Charles D. Walcott. The pelt came from an animal trapped somewhere in Alaska). In place of the normal fawn colour, this pelt was bluish-grey all over. It exhibited the pale inner limbs and belly found in normal lynxes, but instead of the normal black tail-tip and ear-tufts, the specimen had a darker blue-grey tail-tip and ear-tufts. On investigation, it turned out that the animal had no black colouration at all. This is the same as the dilute mutation in domestic cats - normally black areas are instead expressed as bluish-grey (the chinchilla mutation would have resulted in black markings on a silvery background). Enquiries were made to the fur trade; furriers stated that the mutant grey form was observed once or twice in every thousand lynx skins."


----------



## showmeyote

On a call said:


> Hey Yote...Head to Ak...it is awesome !!


Maybe someday!!!!


----------



## On a call

Those photo's of the blue Lynx mount are exceptional. While bear hunting in SK last spring we saw a lynx my one and only....and I thought wow how cool. Perhaps one day ?


----------



## ebbs

That lynx is a BEAST!


----------



## El Gato Loco

I wonder why Loren pulled this video?


----------



## youngdon

He probably got crap from the antis due to the leg hold trap.


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> He probably got crap from the antis due to the leg hold trap.


The video was different... it was of Loren Reese calling up and shooting a Lynx in Alaska.


----------

